# Hello, would like some advice please



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not often over in small animal chat, so hello everyone 

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I wanted rat-lovers opinions, rather than those of anti-ratters giving me biased advice.

I have had rats before, my beautiful girls, who I still miss- but because of this I know there is a HUGE difference between wild rats and fancy rats... and today I saw our first wild rat in the garden. She has been hanging round for a week or so now- my OH has seen her a few times, she was climbing up the bricks next to the window by the bin storage outside when I saw her.

My problem is that I have a very keen JRT as well as my two sighthounds, (luckily the cats don't go outside) and I really don't want this little rat to meet a horrible end, particularly since she might have kittens knocking around somewhere.

After making sure she had scarpered (under the fence via the shared drainpipe gutter she went quick as a flash) I let Pixie the JRT out to sniff around the area- to make a bit of noise and leave her scent- will this in any way warn off the rat, or should I move to a humane trap? I know a lot of people will think I'm a wally, and I know wild rats are pests- but I don't like the idea of leaving a litter to starve to death if she has one nearby.

Is there any third option? I've not come accross this problem before, I just don't want to hurt the little thing, but she can't keep coming into the garden- for her safety and for hygeine reasons.

Have a gold star if you made it this far, sorry for rambling  I would really like to hear any advice you lot have, thank you! xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Was she outside during the day on her own? Or was this at night?
Is there a food source for her nearby?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply  This was in the early afternoon, so in the day, and she was alone- yesterday my OH called me to come and have a look when I was upstairs- at about 9am, but she ran off- she must have heard me on the stairs and spooked.

she would have a food source usually, as that's where the bins go out- just in the sacks, and we have seen little holes appear in the rubbish bags, but all of our kitchen waste has gone out (we have a two week cycle) and next door have moved out and the house is empty at the moment.

However, we have a nursery behind us and a lot of takeaway places nearby, so she should be able to find food with some ease I would imagine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

If she was out in the day on her own then there is something wrong 
I would suggest getting a humane trap and then when you have caught her she needs to go to someone who has experience with wildies.

Can I say you deserve a huge pat on the back for wanting to help a wildie, many would just ignore her or kill her


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no  I don't know enough about wild rats to know about their habits to realise it wasn't a good sign, I was surprised she was out in the light, but I thought maybe she was scavenging for a family 

Thank you very much for your advice, I expect finding someone to care about a wild rat who might be ill is going to be difficult, I'll have a look into humane traps and rat-savvy people in my area.

Thanks again, I do hope nothing is too wrong, she looked very healthy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Well your not too far from me (I'm in Suffolk) so I'm just having a dig around for anyone closer to you


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you very much, I really appreciate the help!

I came accross cavyrescues site who had advice about wild rat kittens and care for them, so I thought I might email or call them in the morning, see if there are any rescue people near me.

I might ask my vets if they might see a wild rat- and they might know a wild rescue centre as well.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much if she is out in the day. My wildie who lived in my shed with me was active in the day time, too.
Its not unusual to see a wildie scampering away from you in daylight. Its when they're approaching you and not retreating that something is amiss.
Rats are primarily active at dawn and dusk, but they will be active all through the day in fits and starts, particularly wildies who have to keep looking for food. 

If she looks healthy, then she probably is. If she is active, busy, quick to retreat when you are around, then that all sounds like normal wildie behaviour to me.

If you are concerned about her welfare, you could humane trap and release her elsewhere. 
I understand your concerns about kittens, though. Problem is, wildies can be nursing one litter, have one 3 week old litter on the ground, and pregnant with the next at the same time, so it can be difficult to ensure they don't have kittens somewhere.

I wouldn't stress her taking her to the vet unless you really see signs of illness. Wild rats are very susceptible to stress, and I have known wildies die from it within hours of being confined. 
Wild rats are also put under the heading of 'vermin', and, unless things have changed, I vaguely remember a law that states if you ever catch one of these animals classed as vermin, you are not legally allowed to release them, you have to, by law, euthanise. 
Absolutely stupid law, and probably one that isn't enforced by true animal lovers, but something the vet might mention if you did take her.

If she were mine, and I had a dog likely to kill her, I'd trap her and release her somewhere safe. They like wooded areas near a water source, without too much human activity, but enough that they have food around. A park or something is good. I always check they don't have bait stations down, though, otherwise she's going from the frying pan into the fire. 
If you know there is already a rat population somewhere, that could be good as she would need to find some companions/a group in order to thrive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

I have no idea, just thought I'd add I'd be worrying, too. I'd probably trap and release somewhere, and leave with a stash of food. and make a temporary hide for it - but I'd fret for possible babies, too.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't add anything at all, I just wanted to say how nice it is to see some one doing something like this and hope little ratty is ok


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone, and thanks Shadowrat, I wasn't sure about stress levels in rats- I guess if we're very quick and quiet and keep the humane trap dark as we're moving her (if we manage to trap her) it won't be too bad? It's not pleasant to make a judgement call about if she has kittens, considering what you said about how she could have two on the go and another on the way, but I guess it's better for her to be safe from the dogs, or the neighbours nearby putting poison down- so she could breed again rather than hedging the bets just in case she has a litter already 

She looked at me yesterday before running, and her eyes seemed clear and bright from the quick glance I had. There were no patches of fur missing or anything, so hopefully she really was on a scavenging hunt and is as healthy as she looks 

There is the perfect place quite nearby- still in the city, so not a long journey, but on the outskirts, wooded, and there's a pond as well.

Sounds like a humane trap and release is the safest option for her, will have to buy one now!

Thanks very much, and I'm really glad no one thought I was being silly


----------

